
We Need Cruel and Unusual Punishment - whack
https://outlookzen.com/2016/06/18/we-need-cruel-and-unusual-punishment/
======
tomohawk
This seems a bit strongly stated. However, it doesn't make sense that corporal
punishment is off the table. Why is the same punishment prescribed for pretty
much every crime, only varying the duration? From what I can tell, Singapore
uses corporal punishment in an escalating sense - to deter criminal behavior
before it becomes ingrained. So, for 1st or 2nd time offenders.

Putting a pedophile in prison? Of course the pedo will not be a problem there
- there are no children to molest!

------
100100010001
The author needs to do some self-reflection. The idea doesn’t hold water.
Caning has all the punishment of a long term jail sentence? Someone is
divorced from reality

